# Anyone else getting in on the Buy 2/Get 1 Swaddlebees sale??



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I loved their pockets before I had to sell my stash a few months ago. I'm trying to build up a small AIO stash for DH and outings and what a great deal

I have been dying to try their new front aplix pocket so I just got 2 and I get the 3rd one free. Anyone else??









I got mine at www.diaperware.com - Inge has great prices and shipping for all 3 is just $1.57!!


----------



## oetien (Mar 25, 2005)

I see cheaper one at treecitydiapers.com Free shipping too!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I haven't yet but as soon as we get our tax money I plan to take advantage of the sale. I think it's a good deal.

I haven't decided about inserts yet. I'm thinking of getting the micro ones but just read somewhere that the new and improved swb pockets are now a little wider and can be stuffed with something besides their own stuffers. They also moved the tag to the back.

I'm planning on buying from www.abbyslane.com as she has free shipping


----------



## stephmomtoabby (Oct 3, 2004)

The new ones do have a bigger variety of inserts that will perform well








Jam Tots hemp inserts, Cotton Babies micro inserts, MOE micro inserts, microfiber towels, in addition to the SB's contoured inserts. This should help some of the moderate to heavier wetters for better daytime usage~


----------



## kgsd (Jan 12, 2006)

I bought some from Abby's Lane - can't wait to get them! My first Swaddlebees! (It's funny: I visited the site to buy something else but when I saw the SB sale I bought those instead!)


----------



## Sherry (Mar 11, 2004)

peachiebaby is offering that sale right now and free shipping too. how do they even make any money?


----------



## ckhagen (Sep 6, 2004)

I was just looking at the Peachie Baby site too! It's probably the best deal out there


----------



## Smullarkey (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sherry*
how do they even make any money?









That could be a whole, long other post!







Most CD wahms don't make much, if anything, other than enough to keep the store going from month to month, always with the hopes that *someday* they will do enough volume to make a small profit. If there were timeclocks, I bet the average wahm probably makes a couple dollars an hour, if that. The free shipping and other perks like free inserts, etc., that the big stores offer (and the smaller stores must try to match or there's no way to compete) make it even more difficult! But on the Swaddlebees sale, it's the wholesaler (Margarita) that is taking the hit for us retailers- we are just passing the discount along to the customer. I hope lots of people take advantage of it- I love the new re-designed Swaddlebees!


----------



## Munchkingirl (May 18, 2005)

I don't want to get too off topic with this post, but what is the difference between FB's and Swaddlebees pockets?


----------



## Smullarkey (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkingirl*
I don't want to get too off topic with this post, but what is the difference between FB's and Swaddlebees pockets?

Swaddlebees are side-snapping, have a much more narrow crotch, and have more elastic that expands way out to fit the baby "like a glove." The legs are also cut higher so they kind of look like a speedo on the baby,







They fit under even snug-fitting jeans! In the beginning, the crotch was too narrow (imo) so the inserts weren't able to absorb real well for heavier wetters. They've been re-designed now to alleviate that problem. Oh, and actually, you can get the Swaddlebees with front-closing aplix now too.


----------



## Munchkingirl (May 18, 2005)

Thanks, sounds like I might have to get in on the sale then....


----------



## mothergooseofthree (Jan 20, 2003)

Can someone tell me the width of the crotch on a small swaddlebees, new style? I am trying to see if some of the inserts that I have will work if I order a few for my niece.


----------



## musicmaj (Jun 14, 2004)

I am definitely getting in on the sale, but I don't know which kind to order. I can not make up my mind.


----------



## oetien (Mar 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mothergooseofthree*
Can someone tell me the width of the crotch on a small swaddlebees, new style? I am trying to see if some of the inserts that I have will work if I order a few for my niece.

http://swaddlebees.com/t-faq.aspx
HTH!


----------



## natashaccat (Apr 4, 2003)

Nope I'm not gonna bite, but I'll sure be trolling the TP for a bargain in a week or so, lol.


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

Yuyp I did I got them for my baby niece







from Peachie Baby and even got embroidery on them


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

: I got one in every color and an extra white. I got 2 with aplix cause i really wanna check them out but dd loves to rip them off so fast.
I got mine from www.lilbunz.com and got free shipping and 5% off.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WickidaWitch*







: I got one in every color and an extra white. I got 2 with aplix cause i really wanna check them out but dd loves to rip them off so fast.
I got mine from www.lilbunz.com and got free shipping and 5% off.









I went back and ordered all but 3 colors and now I'm thinking I should just go get those 3







Do you have the code for the 5% off







:


----------



## MidwifeErika (Jun 30, 2005)

I only ordered 3, I have never tried these before and don't know what I will think. Besides, I can sneak 3 diapers in without my husband knowing, but I don't think I could sneak in 12







After looking at ebay, I realized I couldn't pass this chance up... these diapers resale for higher than they are currently on sale for! If they get here and I love them, I can order a few more before the sale is over... maybe even stock up for our next baby!!! I hope I like them, it is a great price, and you can't beat free shipping!


----------



## ckhagen (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm confused though... is it only the pockets that are B2G1 or does it include the fitteds too? Because really, I'm interested in the fitteds. Oh, and as far as I can tell the insert for the pockets is seperate, *not* included, right?


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ckhagen*
I'm confused though... is it only the pockets that are B2G1 or does it include the fitteds too? Because really, I'm interested in the fitteds. Oh, and as far as I can tell the insert for the pockets is seperate, *not* included, right?

It's just for the pockets. the fitteds sale was a couple of weeks ago.
where i got them inserts are not included


----------



## MidwifeErika (Jun 30, 2005)

Is there anyplace out there that does include the inserts?


----------



## oetien (Mar 25, 2005)

nah, no free insert!


----------



## musicmaj (Jun 14, 2004)

I wish there was free inserts - but I plan on going to costco and buying the 16x16 micro towels and folding in 4. They absorb great and I can get 20 for $9. You really can't beat that price.


----------



## sarajane (Oct 20, 2004)

I just bought some from Peachi Baby, no free inserts but free shipping and the inserts are on sale so it was a pretty good deal. I paid $40.40 for the 3 dipes and 3 micro terry inserts. Not bad at all.


----------



## ckhagen (Sep 6, 2004)

Uuugh! How did I miss the fitted sale? I like pockets, but I reaaally wanted fitteds instead.


----------



## Jenny0116 (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks for the sites ladies! I am a newbie, but I am going to try these out and take advantage of the sale! WHat insert do you recommend?


----------



## katzmark04 (Feb 4, 2005)

Does anyone knoww when this sale ends?


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

I think it is either Feb. 14th or 15th.


----------



## stephmomtoabby (Oct 3, 2004)

Sale ends at midnight of the 15








The inserts that seem to be working the best are the Swaddlebees micro-inserts, microfiber towels quad or tri-folded, cotton babies micro inserts, jam tots hemp inserts, MOE inserts, or swaddlebees hemp inserts.
Prefolds are too bulky, it appears joey bunz are too wide.


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

I couldnt resist a sale, decided to try these out....

So prefolds wouldnt work as stuffing? I never buy inserts, I prefer prefolds. Guess I'll have to wait and see when I get them.


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

I'm going to order some on payday!
I was going to buy some second hand fuzzi bunz, but you can't beat this price! I really hope they work for us, because I am going to spurge on 6







I look forward to something easy for the diaper bag!


----------



## happybusymomof2 (Dec 30, 2005)

The site says you can use prefolds

http://www.swaddlebees.com/t-faq.aspx


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

Just got some from www.cottontailbaby.com I got the side snap kind for my toddler. She gives 10% off with code "mothering"!


----------



## ds2003 (Dec 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adamsmama*
Just got some from www.cottontailbaby.com I got the side snap kind for my toddler. She gives 10% off with code "mothering"!


Darn, I missed the 2nd page of this thread. I could have saved another $5.80 for my 6 Swaddlebees. I just bought some from another site. Oh well.


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ds2003*
Darn, I missed the 2nd page of this thread. I could have saved another $5.80 for my 6 Swaddlebees. I just bought some from another site. Oh well.

Sounds like you bought as many as i did...







:
Got mine yesterday. Love the crotch now that it isnt so narrow.


----------



## JeDeeLenae (Feb 5, 2006)

http://www.kellyscloset.com

Kelly's Closet also gives 10% off with CUPID as the code. I live in Florida so I was still going to be charged for taxes at cottontailbaby.com.


----------



## Mama Bear (Aug 4, 2004)

I couldn't resist and bought 3. Can't wait! I love to use pockets when we're out - nice and easy for diaper changes


----------



## Mama Bear (Aug 4, 2004)

okay, I just got mine today! They are fab!
This sale is only through tomorrow, so anyone considering it should just go for it!!!


----------



## Porphy (Apr 15, 2004)

Snaps or aplix, both different equally as good? Like one better? I just ordered all aplix and have always like side snaps so I hope I've chosen wisely


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

I have both and like both but i ordered mostly side snaps because dd loves to take her dipes off when i dont want her too


----------



## Mama Bear (Aug 4, 2004)

I got all ss, but I think I am going to order some more and try 1 or 2 of the aplix, just for the times when ds is being super wiggly


----------



## mmacdo10 (Jan 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sherry*
peachiebaby is offering that sale right now and free shipping too. how do they even make any money?









Well, some of us count on our repeat, loyal customers who support us without having to offer 10% off on every order or free shipping on every order









Sometimes you get what you pay for and there are a lot of wahms who put quality before quantity.

Back to the OT... Only 1 Day left!!!


----------



## Boodah'smama (Jan 3, 2006)

Last week I got in on the sale and ordered my first 3 sb--all aplix. Today, I went back and ordered 3 more--again, all aplix. I promised dh no more cds for a month, but I didn't want to miss the sale. I love these dipes! They are so trim under ds clothes and look adorable. These are the only cd we own that I can actually get my guy to lay down long enough to change--the aplix is so easy--usually I have to change him while he stands up!


----------



## Sophiasmomma (Jun 16, 2004)

I bought 6- tonight Im going to buy 3 more then I will have a dozen altogether







I love them and how they can fit under any clothing! I also made these great naroow doublers of sherpa and OV tha slip behind the sawddlebees insert and my DD can wear these for 2 hrs w/out ever leaking


----------



## hillymum (May 15, 2003)

Oh I do hope mine arrive tomorrow before the sale ends! I ordered them on the 3rd thinking I would have plenty of time to try them and order more. I am looking forwards to their arrival!
(Hope this post doesn't get removed like my last one did!)
Hilary


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I got 9 of them in the mail today







So far I love them. I like the new tag and they are slightly wider in the crotch than the old version so I've been able to stuff them with cottonbabies inserts







The fleece seems a lot softer but maybe that's cause they're brand new! No leaks so far, I'm gonna order 3 more tomorrow before the sale ends.


----------



## JenJMP (Aug 8, 2005)

Okay, I've given myself the pep talk and I'm gonna do it today.
I'm going to take the plunge and order my first NEW diapers!
I've been window shopping since the sale started and checking these threads almost daily!

I was concerned about getting enough absorbancy, but if I can use a CB insert, we'll be okay. (DD is 3mo and she's a sleeper. That means every diaper is a nap-time diaper!)
Does a CB insert fit in a medium without too much bulk? Does it need to be snapped/folded in a medium?

I tend to prefer ss because they're not as bulky in front. Can anyone weigh in on this? Is the Swaddlebees aplix comparable to HH/Ella's aplix?

I really appreciate all the info!
I seriously thinking about buying SIX







so I hope I make the right decisions!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I don't have any HH's or Ella's but I do have both the side snapping and the front aplix Swaddlebees and I don't find the front aplix to be bulky in the front at all. Maybe a tiny bit bulkier than the side snap but that's it. I have 6 aplix and 3 side snapping and I'm finding myself liking the front aplix more than the side snapping, I grab for the aplix first every time


----------



## Jenny0116 (Oct 22, 2005)

I ordered more today. I got med.'s this time. With all the raves on this board I figure it's worth it w/the sale. I haven't gotten the sm's yet though. I am waiting impatiently actually.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenJMP*
Okay, I've given myself the pep talk and I'm gonna do it today.
I'm going to take the plunge and order my first NEW diapers!
I've been window shopping since the sale started and checking these threads almost daily!

I was concerned about getting enough absorbancy, but if I can use a CB insert, we'll be okay. (DD is 3mo and she's a sleeper. That means every diaper is a nap-time diaper!)
Does a CB insert fit in a medium without too much bulk? Does it need to be snapped/folded in a medium?

I tend to prefer ss because they're not as bulky in front. Can anyone weigh in on this? Is the Swaddlebees aplix comparable to HH/Ella's aplix?

I really appreciate all the info!
I seriously thinking about buying SIX







so I hope I make the right decisions!

Do it if you can! You won't be disapointed







And you can always sell them if you decide you don't like 'em.

I don't think the CB insert in a medium is too bulky. The sb inserts are a little trimmer but don't absorb as much. It is a little more tricky to stuff without it getting bunched up but I have small hands and kinda roll the edges of the insert up a little for the section that is in the narrow part of the dipe. I've snapped the insert and done it just folding the end down a little less and this works too. you can put the folded down end towards the front or back of the diaper depending on your preference.

I don't have any aplix ones since ds just takes them right off but If you like hh and ella's then I would order a few.


----------



## Mama Bear (Aug 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hillymum*
Oh I do hope mine arrive tomorrow before the sale ends! I ordered them on the 3rd thinking I would have plenty of time to try them and order more. I am looking forwards to their arrival!
(Hope this post doesn't get removed like my last one did!)
Hilary

I hope you get them soon too!!! Have you emailed the place you bought them from???

JenJMP - go for it!!! It's such a great deal!!!


----------



## hillymum (May 15, 2003)

They arrived today!







: My, aren't they tiny????? I had to check to make sure I had the right size lol. They fit ds really well, on the smallest setting even so plenty of room for growth.
What time does the sale actually end? I do want to see how one deals with a good stretch of use, even though I haven't had the chance to wash them.


----------



## JeDeeLenae (Feb 5, 2006)

When I first got mine, I thought... no way is this going to fit the boy. But they do, and it's not even on the biggest setting yet for snaps. So, I think I might order some more for him, but I don't think I should order more for the baby... I'll be going through diapers so much then, it probably won't even be worth it.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hillymum*
They arrived today!







: My, aren't they tiny????? I had to check to make sure I had the right size lol. They fit ds really well, on the smallest setting even so plenty of room for growth.
What time does the sale actually end? I do want to see how one deals with a good stretch of use, even though I haven't had the chance to wash them.

Yay! Glad you got them and just in time









Not sure exactly what time the sale ends, I would order before 9 or 10 pm to be sure!

I tried the first few yesterday without washing either the diapers or the micro inserts and they worked really well, I was too excited and didn't want to wait.


----------



## Babytime (May 4, 2004)

I ordered six from Kelly's Closet! Used coupon code CUPID for an extra 10% off and got free shipping because I ordered $75+. I LOVE Kelly's Closet ... they ship quickly so I should have my new diapers within days!


----------



## JeDeeLenae (Feb 5, 2006)

I did teh same thing. I really like Kelly's Closet so far. I should have my shipment from her soon!! I'm so excited!


----------



## peekyboo (Mar 16, 2005)

Okay, I caved. Bought some. Even though I just sold the old one I had b/c dh hated it (I loved the fit though!)

After weighing all the options, I went with Tree City Diapers b/c A) I actually know her and have done business before with her and B) even with 10% off other places, it was cheaper through her b/c she lets locals do pickup - so I totally saved on shipping fees! AND I can pay in cash, making it less obvious to dh that I'm buying more diapers









And I have a serger, so I justified the cost by the fact that I can make my own inserts for them


----------



## hillymum (May 15, 2003)

AND I can pay in cash, making it less obvious to dh that I'm buying more diapers

That is just too funny!
My dh hasn't noticed yet, or he's just letting it go. I wonder what he wants??????


----------



## Liggy (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks Ladies for reminding me.. and the tips on where to buy them! I would've missed the deadline


----------



## MidwifeErika (Jun 30, 2005)

Whoohooo, mine just showed up today!!!! I LOVE the fit soooooo much! They are so darn trim, I can't get over it. I hope they work well because I am going to order some more before the sale ends and I don't have time to wash and dry these and try them out. My husband really likes the fit on them as well, they aren't any more bulky than a sposie. This is great because then he gave me the go ahead to order more, thinking if we hate them we can always resell them to people who love them.

So the cottonbabies inserts will work in a Large SB? I ask because my son can get away with just 1 cottonbabies insert during the day for a few hours, so that would be a way to promise that the absorbancy would be like I need.


----------



## carrietorgc (Sep 16, 2003)

crap, so did i miss the sale?


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carrietorgc*
crap, so did i miss the sale?









yup.







It ended the 15th


----------

